# Zeitraffer: Vorfeld des Frankfurter Flughafens



## nieselinho (24. Okt. 2012)

Hallo an alle,
auf meine letzte Zeitrafferaufnahme wurde Fraport (Betreiber des Frankfurter Flughafens) aufmerksam und bat mir an, begleitet von einem Kamera-Team des regionalen Senders "RheinMainTV", auf dem Vorfeld des Flughafens zu filmen und eine meiner Zeitrafferaufnahmen zu erstellen.
Nicht das ich schon immer einmal dort sein wollte, wird diese Zeitrafferaufnahme auch mit dem dazugehörigen Beitrag im Fernsehen ausgestrahlt werden. 

Da ich auch hier immer sehr positives Feedback erhalten habe, würde ich gerne beide entstandenen Filme hier posten. Einer als "normaler" Zeitraffer, beim anderen habe ich mich mal an eine TiltShift-Aufnahme gewagt.

Viele Grüße
Robin

Hier die Ergebnisse.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQuJyjFiXLQ[/yt]

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkYW_iaxM0M[/yt]


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Vorfeld des Frankfurter Flughafens*

Hallo Robin,
das sind echt tolle Aufnahmen die du da machst. 
Es ist also nicht verwunderlich, wenn sich auch mehr Leute dafür interessieren.

Ich finde es immer sehr spannend das Treiben um die Flugzeuge dort zu beobachten. 
Deine Zeitraffen Aufnahmen bringen das totale Gewusel noch viel deutlicher raus.


----------



## Joachim (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Vorfeld des Frankfurter Flughafens*

Moin Robin,

schon mal drüber nach gedacht mal andere Sachen so aufzunehmen? Ich hätte da gleich mal noch andere Sachen, die sich dafür eignen würden. 

Schließe mich Jörg an - toll gemacht!


----------



## docmatze (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Vorfeld des Frankfurter Flughafens*


Tolle Videos, macht wirklich Spass sich diese anzusehen.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## karsten. (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Vorfeld des Frankfurter Flughafens*



Joachim schrieb:


> Moin Robin,
> 
> schon mal drüber nach gedacht mal andere Sachen so aufzunehmen? Ich hätte da gleich mal noch andere Sachen, die sich dafür eignen würden.
> 
> Schließe mich Jörg an - toll gemacht!



ich habe nicht Deine Phantasie 

aber 

Videos sind toll !  

und 

@nieselinho

wenn Du jetzt auch noch berühmt und reich wirst ...


----------



## Joachim (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Vorfeld des Frankfurter Flughafens*

@Karsten
Naja zB. nächstes Jahr mal mit nem Weitwinkel eine Getreideernte so aufnehmen? Mals so als Beispiel...


----------



## nieselinho (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Vorfeld des Frankfurter Flughafens*

Danke für das Feedback  Ich habe auch einige Ideen, die ich gerne realisiseren möchte, bspw. der Einlass in ein Stadion ggf. mit Fußballspiel, Landschaft mit einsetzendem Schneefall oder eben an einer Position einen ganzen Tag im Zeitraffer, von Sonnenaufgang bis -untergang. Dabei würde ich gerne die Rotation mitmachen, bin gerade am Tüfteln 

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------

